# Query re antibiotics and MMR



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

My 16 month old DS is due to get his MMR on 16th December.  He is on a course of antibiotics, due to finish these on 11th December.  Is he likely to get his MMR or will the antibiotics mean that he can't get it and I should reschedule now?

Many thanks

Cats


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

hiya Cats

I would be inclined to speak to the practice nurse/ who is giving him the jabs.

Most reactions to the mmr occur between 5-10 days after.

Personally, I would let my child have it if they were 100%. So, I would ask the nurse and then see how he is nearer the time.

Jxx


----------

